# next offer



## Smitty37 (Jun 11, 2011)

I will probably be making another offer sometime in early July.  What would you like to see offered....


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 11, 2011)

It's a tough call between the JR G Roller and the Cigar, but if I remember correctly, the last set of cigars you offered were single twists, which I am unfamiliar with, so I voted for th JR Gent. If the Cigars were the double twists, it would be a dead heat for me... I'd like to see them both...

(of course I'm almost out of the TI-Gold from the last buy, so I'm in need of some more kits soon....


----------

